# Vom Ende des [OT]

## Earthwings

Dank eurer tatkräftigen Unterstützung ist das deutsche Gentoo Forum in kurzer Zeit zu einem lebhaften, vielbesuchten Forum geworden. Die Einführung von Unterforen (subforums) ermöglicht es uns, etwas mehr Ordnung in die Vielzahl der aktiven Threads zu bringen. Ab sofort gibt es drei deutsche Gentoo Foren: Eines für Assistenz/Supportfragen (Deutsches Forum (German)), eines für Diskussion/Chat (Diskussionsforum) sowie eines für Dokumentation (Deutsche Dokumentation). Daumenregel: Alles, was früher [OT] im Titel trug, gehört in das neue Diskussionsforum. Zur einfacheren Entscheidungsfindung, welcher Thread in welches Forum gehört, hier ein paar Beispiele:

German

grub meldet Fehler 17 beim Booten

emerge von gnome schlägt fehl

Ups! /var gelöscht...

Kann Windows Partition nicht mounten

Diskussionforum

Vorschlag: Portage in C# mit Datenbank-Backend

Gentoo User Treffen in Osterledde

Der beste Texteditor

Der Inhalt von Deutsche Dokumentation sollte selbsterklärend sein.

Wir behalten uns weiterhin vor, Threads ohne jeglichen Bezug zu Gentoo/Linux sowie solche, die zur Erhöhung der Beitragszahl missbraucht werden, zu schließen.

Wer unsicher ist, in welches Forum ein Thread gehört, sollte ihn im deutschen Forum erstellen; wir beißen nicht und verschieben den Thread gegebenenfalls.

Weitere Hinweise zu den Unterforen:

Feedback/Verbesserungsvorschläge werden gerne gesehen. Bei Englischkenntnissen möglichst diesen Thread benutzen.

Das Layout der Startseite wird sich vermutlich insofern verändern, dass die Unterforen nicht separat aufgelistet, sondern ins Oberforum eingegliedert werden.

Die Suche in einem Oberforum durchsucht derzeit noch nicht dessen Unterforen.

2006-03-09 unsticky

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> Vorschlag: Portage in C# mit Datenbank-Backend

 

 "C++"!!!

Oh mein Gott "C#" - das wäre ja ein Grund für den dritten Weltkrieg   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## return13

@hoschi

falsches Forum für eine solche Diskussion   :Laughing: 

----------

## hoschi

Aber richtiger Thread   :Neutral: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Sagt mal, könnte man die Forumsregeln auch im Diskussionsforum topic machen? Wenn jemand bevorzugt dort postet, könnte man es ihm nichtmal verübeln, dass er die Regeln noch nie - weil dort nicht vorhanden - gelesen/gesehen hat...

Just my 2 Cents..

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Wer unsicher ist, in welches Forum ein Thread gehört, sollte ihn im deutschen Forum erstellen; wir beißen nicht und verschieben den Thread gegebenenfalls.

 

Hier sollte ich mal ergänzen das wir auch nur Menschen sind und uns als Mods auch erstmal mit den Subforen warmlaufen müssen. Also bitte in der Anfangsphase nicht gleich meckern falls der ein oder andere Thread vielleicht mal im, subjektiv betrachtet, falschem Forum landet.

----------

## gentop

Hi,

was mir gerade auffällt: Ich empfinde es als etwas umständlich, dass man nicht direkt vom Diskussionsforum mit einem Mausklick in das Dokumentationsforum und umgekehrt wechseln kann. Wäre schön, wenn das noch irgendwie mit eingebaut werden würde.

//gentop

----------

## Martux

Mir gefällt die neue Aufteilung nicht wirklich gut  :Sad: 

Macht irgendwie keinen Sinn... Dass es keine [OT]-posts mehr gibt, wurde schon widerlegt.

Außerdem hatte man vorher einfach eine Liste und konnte die threads, die einen interessieren anlesen.. Den Rest ignoriert man doch eh. 

Jetzt muss ich mich durch 3 (Sub)Foren klicken, um alles mitzukriegen, was ich mitbekommen will >> umständlicher.

Naja, just my 2 cent und Ihr werdet es bestimmt nicht ändern, weil's mir nicht gefällt.

----------

## think4urs11

Was ich persönlich richtig toll fände wäre ein (kleines) Zusatzfeature für phpbb.

'Optimal' wäre eine Möglichkeit - vielleicht übers eigene Userprofil - festlegen zu können welche Foren einen interessieren.

Einfach eine Liste aller Foren mit Häkchen für 'interessiert mich (nicht)'.

Basierend darauf werden dann nur diese Foren gelistet bei der Auswahl von 'Beiträge seit dem letzten Besuch anzeigen' auf der Hauptseite.

Ganz unmöglich kann es ja nicht sein, schließlich werden derzeit sämtliche landesspezifischen Foren sowie OTW mit diesem Link auch nicht aufgelistet, d.h. prinzipiell ist die Möglichkeit ja da. Lediglich die userspezifische Speicherung/Auswahl fehlt halt noch. Vielleicht nimmt sich ein Admin/Mod ja ein Herz und implementiert das mal schnell  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Inte

Aus Sneak Preview: Subforen

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   Wenn es eine Art Zusammenfassung geben würde (z.B. German) in dem die Last-50-Threads der Foren "Support", "Deutsche Dokumentation" und "Dies und Das" angezeigt werden würden, würde sich das Problem (was nach der Einführung definitiv spürbar wird) in Luft auflösen. Gute Idee, ich habe das bereits weitergeleitet und denke sowas in der Art sollte sich implementieren lassen.

 

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   Nicht dass ich ungeduldig wäre, aber gab es schon Feedback über die Machbarkeit des Vorschlags? Na, ist eh gut wenn du uns daran erinnerst. 
> 
>  *Inte wrote:*   Mir kam da noch die Funktion "View posts from last 24 hours" als Beispiel in den Sinn. Könnte man die nicht recht unkompliziert klonen und auf unsere drei Foren abrichten? Ja, sowas in der Art wird es vermutlich eh werden. Die Suchfunktion hat übrigens schon eine Checkbox, um damit auch Subforen zu durchsuchen.

 

----------

## Earthwings

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Sagt mal, könnte man die Forumsregeln auch im Diskussionsforum topic machen? Wenn jemand bevorzugt dort postet, könnte man es ihm nichtmal verübeln, dass er die Regeln noch nie - weil dort nicht vorhanden - gelesen/gesehen hat...

 

Hm, ja, wir haben das auch schon überlegt und dachten uns, dass das erst mal nicht notwendig ist. Mal sehen, vielleicht basteln wir mal einen Thread mit Forenregeln und Beschreibung des jeweiligen Forums im Diskussions- und Dokuforum.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Jetzt muss ich mich durch 3 (Sub)Foren klicken, um alles mitzukriegen, was ich mitbekommen will >> umständlicher.
> 
> Naja, just my 2 cent und Ihr werdet es bestimmt nicht ändern, weil's mir nicht gefällt.

 

Ab sofort kann man die Änderungen im deutschen Forum sowie den deutschen Unterforen per https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_id=lastweek&f=28 anzeigen lassen. Das ist der Link "Zeige Beiträge der letzten sieben Tage" oben rechts.

----------

## Inte

Yuhuu!  :Mr. Green: 

Wenn das mal nicht ein schönes Geschenk für 2006 ist. Danke!

----------

## SinoTech

Nice feature  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Sourcecode

Jaaaaaa endlich  :Mr. Green: 

Danke Danke Danke Danke!

----------

